# rise and fall civilizations at war



## ruden14 (Aug 13, 2011)

when im installing rise and fall the instalation stops or freeze at rise and fall\data\resources 2.dat plz help me....:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on the installer .exe file select properties from the list, on the Compatibility tab check the box for "Run this program in compatibility mode for", then XP sp2 from the drop down list. at the bottom under "Privilege Level" put a tick in "Run this program as an administrator" See if it will install now.


----------



## dvdnext (Sep 13, 2011)

or what i had in my case it was scratched and corrupted, good luck


----------

